# Trunk Mount questions



## RadRacer513 (Nov 1, 2010)

Anyone here have a trunk mount kit? If so, did you run the lines (wiring and plumbing) through the cabin, or under the car? Picked up a coolingmist 1.5g trunk mount kit the other day, and am just trying to figure out the best way to go about the install before I actually try and tackle it. I plan on leaving the controller up in the front, so the only wires going to the back will be for the pump, and possibly a low level sensor if I get one, along with the plumbing. Suggestions?


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

in my 01 TT...I mounted the pump in the boot where the spare used to be...

Ran line and power for pump under the car vs. through the cabin. tucks nicely along the factory lines runs to the front. Pump is grounded at common ground in the boot. I have all wiring/plumbing hidden. Only sign of the system is the bright red line that snow provides. 

Controller is a Stg. 3 and is mounted up and under the d side dash...

Joe


----------



## RadRacer513 (Nov 1, 2010)

RabbitGTDguy said:


> in my 01 TT...I mounted the pump in the boot where the spare used to be...
> 
> Ran line and power for pump under the car vs. through the cabin. tucks nicely along the factory lines runs to the front. Pump is grounded at common ground in the boot. I have all wiring/plumbing hidden. Only sign of the system is the bright red line that snow provides.
> 
> ...


Sounds good, thanks. Hoping to do the install in a couple of weeks


----------

